#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  Pressure Vessel Design Manual, Third Edition

## Mohamed

*Pressure Vessel Design Manual, Third Edition*

*Summary*
Picking up where the success of the previous editions left off, this book is an accumulation of design procedures, methods, techniques, formulations, and data for use in the design of pressure vessels, their respective parts and equipment. It's written specifically for designers and engineers involved in designing and specifying or manufacturing of pressure vessels. The book also has broader applications to chemical, civil and petroleum engineers who construct, install or operate process facilities, and would be a valuable aid to those who inspect the manufacturing of pressure vessels or review designs. 

The format of this book continues to differ from most technical ones, as there are many handy visual aids throughout the text. It is not just a reference book, but a practical guideline, that aids designers and engineers to solve practically every design problem that an engineer might encounter with pressure vessels. As an easy-to-use reference, the book provides the user with a logical step by step approach to the design of ASME (American Society of Mechanical Engineers) Code vessels, such as the method for determining the Minimum Design Metal Temperature (an ASME requirement for all pressure vessels).

* Covers a collection of design and analysis methods, all presented with the use of visual aides.
* New edition includes 26 new procedures, giving the engineer 83 different procedures to use as tools in solving design issues.


* Works not just a reference tool, but a practical guideline for every design problem

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 __________________See More: Pressure Vessel Design Manual, Third Edition

----------


## prochem

Thank You

----------


## aliali

Thank You

----------


## alsane

thank u

----------


## bharat gajjar

Thank You

----------


## Calin Cristian

Thank You

----------


## pmadhu

Thank You

----------


## sim

thank you

----------


## hagan15

Thank You

----------


## rvkrishnakumar

Thank You

----------


## misa

Thank You

----------


## shebel

Thank You

----------


## olawasco

Thank You

See More: Pressure Vessel Design Manual, Third Edition

----------


## khalid290

Thank You

----------


## ceLebi

Thank You

----------


## mazvita

thank you

----------


## mazvita

Thank You

----------


## johnbender3581

Thank You

----------


## lyling

[QUOTE=Mohamed Elhagar;449][CENTER]

----------


## alsane

Thank You

----------


## goose

Thank You

----------


## javan

Thank you

----------


## mallickaj

Thank You

----------


## badro

Thank You

----------


## adam

See More: Pressure Vessel Design Manual, Third Edition

----------


## Processor

Thanks for uploading

----------


## NESTIN

thanks....

----------


## waseem iqbal

salam
i have a problem whenever i try to download any book or software there appears sthe following site with blank page
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gabovm

Thank you very much for sharing.

----------


## Amirza

Thanks a lot

----------


## alwaw911

Thank tou AGAIN mohamed elhagar...You rock!!!

----------


## bvperumal

Thankyou for sharing this Book.
regards
bvp

----------


## sutrisno109

Pressure Vessel Design: Concepts and principles

J. Spence, "Pressure Vessel Design: Concepts and principles"
Taylor & Francis | 1994 | ISBN: 0419190805 | 496 pages | Html | 10,4 MB

This book derives from a 3 day intensive course on Pressure Vessel Design given regularly in the UK and around the world since 1986. It is written by experts in their field and although the main thrust of the Course has been directed to BS5500, the treatment of the material is of a general nature thus providing insight into other national standards. 

Link : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Source : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Rgds
Sutrisno

----------


## bvperumal

Dear Sutrisno

Thanks for this link. 

regards
bvp

----------


## sopolsing

Thank You

----------


## aku94

thanks a lot

----------


## kafmaidi

thank you very much!!

See More: Pressure Vessel Design Manual, Third Edition

----------


## ivan_feo

Many thanks

----------


## veer

> Pressure Vessel Design: Concepts and principles
> 
> J. Spence, "Pressure Vessel Design: Concepts and principles"
> Taylor & Francis | 1994 | ISBN: 0419190805 | 496 pages | Html | 10,4 MB
> 
> This book derives from a 3 day intensive course on Pressure Vessel Design given regularly in the UK and around the world since 1986. It is written by experts in their field and although the main thrust of the Course has been directed to BS5500, the treatment of the material is of a general nature thus providing insight into other national standards. 
> 
> Link : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



please give this link again

----------


## tmlim

Dear all,

Please try **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## Budiana

please may to download or copy sir,
thank's you

----------


## mkhurram79

thank u so much, unfortunately link is dead. Can anyone reload

----------


## Budiana

Help, me about gasket t#1804-r-ss can anyone explain about it? Thank you

----------


## shankargee

brother, file no there 2 download. plz re upload. thanq

----------


## shankargee

thanq very much brother.God bless u.

----------


## shankargee

Thanq brother

----------


## Nabilia

I didn't like the HTML format of the Pressure Vessel Design - Concepts and Principles - J. Spence 1994 Book
Rather than complain, I converted it to a pdf and here it is for all.....

Pressure Vessel Design - Concepts and Principles - J. Spence 1994.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## poliloco

first book link is dead can reupload please?

----------


## Nabilia

Pressure Vessel Design Manual 3rd Ed. Moss 2004.pdf


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Pressure Vessel Design Manual, Third Edition

----------


## poliloco

thanks a lot...

----------


## ahsan

I want to design a pressure vessel whose diameter is2800mm, height 4200mm and pressure inside is2290 psig .
material is SA-516 Gr.70
my calculated thickness in too high around 7in . which is not practically possible .

kindly suggest any one.

----------


## sharmeen

Thank you

----------


## aragorn

Please upload in other site.file is expired.
Thanks

----------


## shankargee

dear nabilla thanq very much :Embarrassment:

----------


## amitrajmane

Dear Nabilia,

Please upload the link again.

Thanks & Regards,

Amit

----------


## aabdulaslam@gmail.com

Find the link.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amitrajmane

Dear aabdulaslam,

Thanks for sharing.

Regards,

Amit

----------


## DSB123

ahsan,
           suggest if thickness of 7 inches is un-acceptable then reduce diameter orpressure or both

----------

